# Aged Opus X on a sunny morning



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Decided to treat myself this morning with an Opus X I had been aging for about a year and a half. Unbelievable...one of the best I have ever had!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is my full review if you are interested:

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=236


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Rob, that was a superb review, thanks for sharing that! I mean, what's a better start to the weekend than that? I was salivating the whole time I was reading your review.. :dribble: Nice stuff! 

CD


----------



## rack04-cl (Jul 12, 2007)

Off topic:

Where do you get the cigar review sheets that I see people writing notes?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice review Rob! I have a handful sitting and waiting. Hoping they will be as good as yours!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice smoke and review!!!!


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

Opus Opus Opus, X. Great smoke....someone started their weekend off with a Bang


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Your Killing me man! i am stuck at work the whole weekend and now I am stuck thinking about smoking an Opus X. 

You are killing me!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That picture had my mouth watering! Thanks man! What a way to spend Saturday morning!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Stogie said:


> Your Killing me man! i am stuck at work the whole weekend and now I am stuck thinking about smoking an Opus X.
> 
> You are killing me!


Rob is brutal as all hell with his last series of pics. Simply brutal! 

CD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Your Killing me man! i am stuck at work the whole weekend and now I am stuck thinking about smoking an Opus X.
> 
> You are killing me!


I do my best  Got a get a few good smokes in before I am back to work on Monday.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

God, the shade and color of that wrapper is amazing!


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmmm.... sweet memories of the one, and only one, that I had a year ago... what a smoke...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I have yet to try an Opus X...it's on my to-do list, I swear. It's just that my to-do list keeps getting longer and longer! 

Anyways, Rob great review as always and awesome pic man!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Man I could never smoke an Opus X in the morning, unless I had steak and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That, my friend, is a great way to start off a weekend morning!


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a few or just one of these.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

cory76044 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a few or just one of these.


I can tell you how I found mine... I was traveling and went into a local B&M (GA) and just asked him if he had any. He went to the back and opened up a locker and told me that he had a two stick purchase limit.

I think the B&Ms that have them will often keep them out of sight. Also, I wish I could give you a specific site, but I have seen them listed online before on some of the various sites. Sorry I can't provide a link but maybe someone else on the forum can. HAPPY HUNTING! They are worth the hunt...


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

cory76044 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a few or just one of these.


You can get on in the Holt's Fast and Furious Father's Day Sampler which looks like it is still available (in includes a lot of other nice cigars too for a great price!). Look for it on this page:

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86664


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

that thing looks flawless! The band is beautiful aswell.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

cory76044 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a few or just one of these.


I was just in Casa Fuente in Las Vegas yesterday...they had tons...I think the cheapest stick they had, however, was $30. I think that is about 3X the price you would pay anywhere else. Needless to say, I just stuffed a few in my pocket and walked out quickly.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I was just in Casa Fuente in Las Vegas yesterday...they had tons...I think the cheapest stick they had, however, was $30. I think that is about 3X the price you would pay anywhere else. Needless to say, I just stuffed a few in my pocket and walked out quickly.


John, you friggin kill me sometimes man!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I did actually have my very first Fuente Fuente Opus X last night. It was the short guy I got from GHOST. I sat there in my skivvies on the 25th floor looking out over the strip at about midnight. My last night in Vegas. I was actually expecting it to disappoint me as many hyped cigars do, but I smoked that little guy down to the very tiniest of nubs. I was very pleased. I guess I'd better get on the ball and find some more before the tax increases push them further out of my reach.


----------

